# cervelo dual vs current cervelo Al?



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

How does the dual compare to current aero Cervelo aluminum frames?


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

In what way? I've never ridden the Dual, but I've got the aluminum Soloist and it's great- very stiff, reasonably light, and quite aero. If you're worried about the legendary Cervelo 'harshness' don't. If you put 25c tires on it and a gel saddle it's nearly a comfort bike if the roads are reasonably smooth.


----------



## bikemech (Sep 15, 2004)

correct me if I'm wrong but the Dual frame is a TT frame, Cervelo does not make a Alu TT frame any longer no? So the biggest difference between a Dual Alu frame and Cervelo's current Alu frames would be the geometry and the desired purpose of those frames.


----------



## jsellers (Feb 14, 2008)

Cervelo P1 Alu tt.


----------

